# Vyacheslav Aleksandrovich Ovchinnikov (born 1936)



## TxllxT

Russian Soviet composer, mostly known because of his film music. When Alexander Gauk premiered his 1st symphony, the public demanded it to be repeated completely... (Russian Wikipedia)

Ovchinnikov - Symphony №1 (HQ) / Овчинников - Симфония №1 (HQ)















Vyacheslav Ovchinnikov - Symphony №2 "Yuri Gagarin" for string orchestra (1957, Ed. 1973)
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra















Vyacheslav Ovchinnikov "Symphony No.4"















Овчинников"Вальс Наташи Ростовой"/ Maxim Fedotov conduct War and Peace Waltz Ovchinnikov 22 02 2014















War and Peace (Война и мир/1965-1967) ～music


----------



## TxllxT

Music of Andrei Rublev - Full Official Soundtrack. Music by Vyacheslav Ovchinnikov. Movie by Andrei Tarkovsky.















V. OVCHINNIKOV-SONATA "METAMORPHOSES"- TATIANA PRIMAK KHOURY (piano)















Ovchinnikov - Suite No.1 for Piano















Ovchinnikov - Suite №6 / Овчинников - Сюита №6






Viacheslav Ovchinnikov. Polka.






V. A. Ovchinnikov - Elegy in memory of Rachmaninoff


----------



## erki

I would add his "Ave Maia" as a must. It is one of a beautiful piece of music.


----------



## erki

Also his website

http://vyacheslavovchinnikov.ru/en/


----------

